
Apple eyes authors with new iBooks Author app - FluidDjango
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57361898-17/apple-eyes-authors-with-new-ibooks-author-app/?tag=mncol
======
jfruh
Sooo ... how locked into Apple's ecosystem are books created in this way? The
notes say:

• Submit your book to the iBookstore for sale or free download with a few
simple steps* • Export your book in iBooks format to share on iTunes U or to
give to others • Create a version of your book as a PDF file

That footnote is: "Books may only be sold through the iBookstore; additional
terms and conditions apply."

So if you export the PDF, can you submit that PDF to, say, Amazon's print on
demand service?

